# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Ăn xả láng, uống thả ga mừng ra mắt buffet Văn phòng mới tại Khách sạn Bảo Sơn

## thienhatravel

Ăn gì, ở đâu vừa “ngon, bổ, rẻ” lại lịch sự, tiện lợi là mối quan tâm muôn thủa của giới văn phòng mỗi lúc cần tụ tập bạn bè, bàn việc đối tác hay liên hoan, hẹn hò. Khách sạn Quốc tế Bảo Sơn – 50 Nguyễn Chí Thanh (Hà Nội) đã ra mắt một thực đơn buffet văn phòng hoàn toàn mới với công thức 5x10 món cho bữa trưa (gồm đồ chiên, đồ nóng, đồ cuốn và salat + 01 đồ uống) với mức giá cực kỳ hấp dẫn, chỉ 196 nghìn đồng/suất.Nhân dịp khai trương, Khách sạn Bảo Sơn sẽ tặng 20% giá cùng hàng ngàn vại bia tươi và ly pepsi miễn phí cho tất cả các thực khách đến thưởng thức buffet trưa từ ngày 27/8 đến 19/9/2014. Như vậy, chỉ với 156 nghìn đồng/suất, Quý khách đã có một bữa tiệc thịnh soạn “ăn xả láng, uống thả ga” trong một không gian đã được làm mới lại theo phong cách lịch sự, sang trọng nhưng vẫn rất thoải mái, thân thiện. Vừa đúng dịp ăn mừng quốc khánh 2/9 và Tết trung thu, còn chần chừ gì nữa mà không tụ tập bạn bè thôi! Hãy gọi ngay số hotline 091 585 0220 để đặt chỗ và đừng bỏ qua cơ hội đặc biệt này!Thông tin chi tiết, Quý khách xem tại đây:

----------


## dung89

Giá cũng mềm nhỉ

----------

